# What type of plants are these?



## 35angels (Aug 7, 2012)

I think the little ones on the left are java fern, but don't look like they do in pics, and is the other one anubia?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I say the ones on the right planted onto the wood are java fern. On the left in front of the rock is also java fern, or some sort of baby cryp.
I don't think the ones in the back on the left are anubia, but then again I've never seen anubia with leaves that big.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agree with the java fern. Not sure bout the one on the left, a close up pic might help. Also just a suggestion , I would probably move that plant closer to the center to get more light. Looks to have a standard T8 light fixture, so I am thinking it will grow faster if you get it to a better area, which would be closer to the center of the tank, under the light. No expert, just a thought.


----------



## 35angels (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok, I moved the plant and placed it in the center, and attached it to a rock with some fishing line. Hopefully someone can id it? I thought about getting a better light, but if i get one that isn't a hood, my 2 cats would go "fishing" every night.

Might help if a attach a pick


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Think it is anuabias, may be coffee?


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Def some type of anubia.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Ah, now its easier to see, I think it's an anubias barteri var. barteri


----------

